# [eclipse] .jar öffnen



## Kapitän (2. Dez 2008)

hallo,

wie kann ich in eclipse eine .jar Dartei öffnen und bearbeiten?

Ich habe sie bereits in mein Projekt importiert; aber wenn ich einfach mit Doppelklick öffne, kommt nur Kauderwelsch.

Wie wandele ich .jar in .java?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

gar nicht, weil in der Regel keine Java Dateien enthalten sind, sondern nur class Dateien. Jars sind nur zips, jeder Entpacker kann sie öffnen.


----------



## Kapitän (2. Dez 2008)

wie? kann ich mit .jar nicht arbeiten in eclipse?

wenn ich die Datei mit rechts anklicke [vista] , steh da nichts von entpacken...


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Was heißt arbeiten? Du kannst sie als Bibliothek einbinden wenn du möchtest.


> wenn ich die Datei mit rechts anklicke [vista] , steh da nichts von entpacken...


Na komm, du wirst doch wohl noch ein zip entpacken können?  :lol:


----------



## Kapitän (2. Dez 2008)

arbeiten:
na, ich will mir angucken was da steht und evtl. abändern.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Dez 2008)

Geht mit class Dateien aber nicht so ohne weiteres, da es sich um Kompilate handelt.
In den meisten Fällen ist das übrigens rechtlich nicht zulässig, ausser es ist eine entsprechende OpenSource Lizenz. Wenn die Software unter einer solchen veröffentlicht wurde, lade dir einfach den Quellcode runter.


----------

